# AMD 3700+, ab wieviel Grad taktet sich die CPU runter?



## maxx2003 (23. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ein Bekannter von mir macht sich sorgen wegen seiner CPU Temp. Er meint, das sich die CPU ab 40°C runtertaktet.
Die Sorge gilt wegen der Taktung, die den Windowsbetrieb verlangsamt.


Gruß maxx


----------



## snedder (23. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 23.04.2006 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir macht sich sorgen wegen seiner CPU Temp. Er meint, das sich die CPU ab 40°C runtertaktet.
> Die Sorge gilt wegen der Taktung, die den Windowsbetrieb verlangsamt.
> ...



normal taktet eine cpu erst ab 100 ° C runter, bis 60°C gibt es keine probs


----------



## maxx2003 (23. April 2006)

snedder am 23.04.2006 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> normal taktet eine cpu erst ab 100 ° C runter, bis 60°C gibt es keine probs


Ich bitte um konstruktive Beiträge!
Danke!


----------



## bierchen (23. April 2006)

Afaik taktet sich ein A64 gar nicht runter, das macht nur der Pentium. Da ist die Grenze aber so bei etwa 65-70°. Bei 40° taktet sicher keine CPU runter. für die ist das ja quasi Kühlschrank. ^^


----------



## maxx2003 (23. April 2006)

Warum soll sich ein AMD 64 nicht runter takten können?  
Stand doch mal groß und breit im Internet, dass sich ein AMD 64 bei zu hoher Temp runtertaktet.
Beim Bekannten ruckeln Spiele bei 40°C und auch der Windowsbetrieb, sprich von der Leistung her verlangsamt sich deutlich.

Wenn es nicht die Temp ist, was kann es denn sonst noch sein?


----------



## bierchen (23. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 23.04.2006 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll sich ein AMD 64 nicht runter takten können?
> Stand doch mal groß und breit im Internet, dass sich ein AMD 64 bei zu hoher Temp runtertaktet.
> Beim Bekannten ruckeln Spiele bei 40°C und auch der Windowsbetrieb, sprich von der Leistung her verlangsamt sich deutlich.
> 
> Wenn es nicht die Temp ist, was kann es denn sonst noch sein?


Problem mit Cool'n'Quiet?

>> System als Desktop-PC konfigurieren


----------



## maxx2003 (23. April 2006)

Cool'n'Quiet war und ist deaktiviert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 23.04.2006 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir macht sich sorgen wegen seiner CPU Temp. Er meint, das sich die CPU ab 40°C runtertaktet.
> Die Sorge gilt wegen der Taktung, die den Windowsbetrieb verlangsamt.
> ...




meines wissens nach hat der at64 gar nicht die möglichkeit, sich runterzutackten, das macht eigentlich nur der p4/d.
das einzige, was er hat, ist eine notabschaltung bei zu hoher temperatur (=bei -schätze mal- >75° geht er auf 0hz), aber auch die soll nicht ganz die effektivität der pentiums erreichen.

eine temperatur von 40° ist aber so oder so vollkommen problemlos, selbst die empfindlichsten amds sind afaik noch für betriebstemperaturen bis 60° spezifiziert.


----------



## Silver79 (23. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 23.04.2006 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool'n'Quiet war und ist deaktiviert.




ICh weiß nicht was du gelesen hast...aber ein AMD läuft Problemlos bis 65-75C! Runtertakten tut er sich von selbst nur über Cool&Quiet.. sprich wen die Leistung nciht gebraucht wird.... wegen überhitzung schaltet sich der AMD gar nicht runter... das regelt das Mainboard.....
Der soll mal im Bios schauen ob er da was verstellt hat..... man kann in der Regel das Bios die Temp überwachen lassen und eine Temp vorgeben wo er sich runterschalten soll... falls überhitzung besteht... aber wie gesagt.. dei Temp kann man selbst angeben! 

Intel ist die CPU die sich selbst schützt und runter schaltet... ohne es vom Mobo gesagt zu bekommen.


----------



## maxx2003 (23. April 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 23.04.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> meines wissens nach hat der at64 gar nicht die möglichkeit, sich runterzutackten, das macht eigentlich nur der p4/d.


Ja, hatte ich beim P4 damals auch gehabt. Aber beim Athlon 3700+ muss es irgendetwas ähnliches geben, denn sobald die CPU über 40°C warm wird, sinkt die Leistung der CPU. :-o 
Entweder ist sie defekt oder etwas anderes ist dran Schuld...

Hab ihn gesagt, es solle sich keine Sorgen machen, aber den Grund für diesem Leistungsenbruch, hätte er auch gerne gewusst.

Ich danke euch aber trotzdem, die konstruktive Beiträge abgegeben haben.


----------



## Silver79 (23. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 23.04.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 23.04.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie gesagt... kenne das nur so das bei AMD das MAinboard ab einer bestimmten Temp runterregeln kann... und das stellt man im Bios ein.

Könnte aber auch sein das die Grafikkarte heruntertaktet.. schon mal daran gedacht? Da hat man dan auch extreme Leistungseinbußen.


----------



## newester (23. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 23.04.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 23.04.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es kann natürlich sein, dass wenn die CPU 40°C erreicht, im Gehäuse auch eine bestimmt Temperaturschwelle erreicht wird, bei der z.B. die Grafikkarte auch eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht und evtl. zu heiß läuft. Auch eine zu heiße Northbrigde wäre denkbar. Ruckler, Performanceeinbruch kann es zumindest auch bei zu heißer Grafikkarte geben. Also auf jeden Fall auch mal die anderen Komponenten im Augen behalten, wenn es wieder auftritt.

Edit: war einer schneller ^^


----------



## SatPK (23. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 23.04.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hatte ich beim P4 damals auch gehabt. Aber beim Athlon 3700+ muss es irgendetwas ähnliches geben, denn sobald die CPU über 40°C warm wird, sinkt die Leistung der CPU. :-o
> Entweder ist sie defekt oder etwas anderes ist dran Schuld...
> 
> Hab ihn gesagt, es solle sich keine Sorgen machen, aber den Grund für diesem Leistungsenbruch, hätte er auch gerne gewusst.
> ...



Defekt ist sie definitiv nicht - bei einer defekten CPU funktioniert gar nichts mehr!


----------



## INU-ID (23. April 2006)

Silver79 am 23.04.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ein AMD läuft Problemlos bis 65-75C!


Das war vielleicht früher (SlotA/SockelA) mal so. Aktuell gibt AMD als Grenzwert 65° an - ich würde allerdings nicht über 60° gehen.

Gruß INU.ID


----------



## maxx2003 (24. April 2006)

Silver79 am 23.04.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte aber auch sein das die Grafikkarte heruntertaktet.. schon mal daran gedacht? Da hat man dan auch extreme Leistungseinbußen.


Die Grafikkarte ist es definitiv nicht.
Es liegt doch an der CPU, sie hat einen Defekt. CPU Checker hat Fehler gemeldet. Die CPU wird Morgen eingeschickt...


----------



## Silver79 (24. April 2006)

INU-ID am 23.04.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Silver79 am 23.04.2006 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast recht.... hatte bei mir auf der falschen Liste geschaut.....  
Hab ja auch nicht alles im Kopf...


----------

